# Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Mikrofon dumpf



## Hotweb (22. Januar 2019)

Guten Tag,
Ich habe mir vor ca. einem Monat das Beyerdynamic MMX 300 2.Gen gegönnt. Schon nach der ersten Nutzung ist sofort aufgefallen das das Mikrofon sehr dumpf klingt. Nach etwas recherchieren dachte ich mir, dass das wahrscheinlich an meiner ob-soundkarte liegt. Daher hab ich mir dann die Sound BlasterX G5 bestellt. Die Qualität des Mikrofonsounds hat sich nun zwar gebessert, jedoch klingt es weiterhin dumpf und einfach nicht natürlich.
Ich bin mittlerweile mit meinem Latein am Ende und hat wirklich keine Ahnung was ich an Einstellungen bezüglich des Mikrofons noch tun kann.

Hat jemand von euch dazu Erfahrungen, oder allgemeine Anmerkungen zu dieser Kombi?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Hotweb


----------



## tandel (22. Januar 2019)

Vielleicht liegt es an der Mikrofonkapsel, Pech bei der Serienstreuung gehabt oder schlicht ein Defekt.


----------



## JackA (22. Januar 2019)

Ich gehe nicht von einem Defekt aus, sondern liegt das einfach an der Art des Mikrofons. Man klingt bei einem Headset nicht natürlich.
Und letztendlich ist das MMX300 auch nur ein 120€ DT 770 mit 2,50€ Mikrofon.


----------



## Hotweb (22. Januar 2019)

Nur was mich daran eben wundert ist, dass das Mikrofon des meines alten HyperX Cloud 2 deutlich besser klingt. Und das sollte bei diesem Preisunterschied meiner Meinung nach nicht sein.
Ich bin am überlegen ob ich den MMX300 zurück senden soll. Könnt ihr mir denn irgendwelche Headsets, bzw Kopfhörer Mikrofon Kombination empfehlen?


----------



## SimonG (22. Januar 2019)

Hör mal hier rein. Da hört man wie das MMX300 Mikro klingen sollte. Eher hell, klare Höhen, gute Sprachverständlichkeit.

Wenn das bei dir deutlich schlechter ist, melde dich bei Beyerdynamic!

Update: wenn dir das nicht zusagt würde ich es an deiner Stelle auch direkt zurückschicken. Vielleicht hat Audio-Technica was passendes für dich?

Oder was User da_mich weiter unten vorschlägt und das Mikro unabhängig besorgen. Für mich wär das aber zu viel Frickelei mit der Befestigung und dem Kabel. ModMic ist zwar nett zu haben, aber zu teuer krass überteuert meiner Meinung nach. Sollte ich jemals mein Mic verbessern, dann direkt ein Großmembran-Kondensator mit Arm und Spinne - SuperLux oder so, XLR-Anschluss hab ich eh schon da.


----------



## tandel (22. Januar 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Ich gehe nicht von einem Defekt aus, sondern liegt das einfach an der Art des Mikrofons.



"Dumpf" ist halt relativ, für meine Begriffe können selbst 2,5€ Elektret Mikrofonkapseln ganz ordentlich klingen. Die Kapseln unterliegen schon einer gewissen Serienstreuung und wenn man beim Löten nicht aufpasst, dann verschmurgelt schnell was (ich denke nicht, dass diese Kapseln maschinengelötet sind).

@Hotweb

Wenn das Mikro Deines alten HyperX besser klingt an der selben Soundkartenkonfiguration, dann liegt es mit Sicherheit am MMX 300 und das sollte bei dem abartigen (relativ gesehen) Preis des MMX 300 nicht sein.
Du könntest es zurück schicken oder falls Dir das MMX wirklich sehr, sehr gut gefällt, die Mikrofonkapsel des HyperX in das MMX 300 einbauen (lassen)


----------



## da_mich (22. Januar 2019)

Hotweb schrieb:


> Nur was mich daran eben wundert ist, dass das Mikrofon des meines alten HyperX Cloud 2 deutlich besser klingt. Und das sollte bei diesem Preisunterschied meiner Meinung nach nicht sein.
> Ich bin am überlegen ob ich den MMX300 zurück senden soll. Könnt ihr mir denn irgendwelche Headsets, bzw Kopfhörer Mikrofon Kombination empfehlen?



Ich hatte sowohl das MMX 300 1. Generation als auch das der 2. Generation an einer Soundblaster Z betrieben.  

Zur 1. Generation:
Das Micro war nicht der Hammer wenn ich ehrlich bin. Der Klang der Kopfhörer war gut, falls er mal funktioniert hat. Ich war aber eigentlich mehr mit dem Umtausch wegen defekten als mit dem Betrieb beschäftigt. Nach dem 3. Tausch (1 Jahr ) hatte ich mein Geld wieder. 

Zur 2.Generation:
Das war schon nach der Lieferung defekt. Es ging dann wiederganz schnell zurück zum Hersteller! Mit  Beyerdynamic hab ich nun im Bereich der Kopfhörer abgeschlossen!

Meine Empfehlung:
Schick es zurück so lange du noch die Möglichkeit hast!

PS:
Jetzt habe ich ein AKG 712 Pro + externes Micro. Die Kombination ist billiger und der Klang des AKG zudem doppelt so gut! Der Tragekomfort ist bisher auch unübertroffen! Das Kabel ist zudem nicht fest montiert und es kann in wenigen Sekunden getauscht werden falls man ein anderes will/braucht. Ist bei mir aber noch nie der Fall gewesen.


----------



## Hardliner58 (31. Januar 2019)

Hey,

welches externes Micro hast du denn? Bin auch grad auf der suche nach einem neuen Headset oder halt eventuell Kopfhörer + Micro.

Kann jemand ein Mikro empfehlen was nicht so krass die Tastatur aufnimmt? Habe eine mechanische mit blauen Cherrys...

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## DerKabelbinder (31. Januar 2019)

Ein dumpfer Sound liegt oft auch an der aktiven Rauschunterdrückung. Die schneidet sämtliche Höhen weg.



Hardliner58 schrieb:


> Kann jemand ein Mikro empfehlen was nicht so krass die Tastatur aufnimmt? Habe eine mechanische mit blauen Cherrys...


Alles mit Nierencharakteristik, was so nah wie möglich vorm Mund hängt, würde ich sagen.


----------



## JackA (31. Januar 2019)

Hardliner58 schrieb:


> Kann jemand ein Mikro empfehlen was nicht so krass die Tastatur aufnimmt? Habe eine mechanische mit blauen Cherrys...


Blaue Cherries ist halt der Worst-Case... Wenn dann noch ein Floating Keys Design mit hohen Tastenkappen dazu kommt, dann hast du ein Klick-Gewitter, das nicht nur hinterm Mikrofon passiert, sondern sich im ganzen Raum ausbreitet. Schall ist ja nicht örtlich gebunden. Wenn du jetzt nichts im Zimmer hast, um Reflektionen des Schalls von den Wänden zu reduzieren, wird das sehr schwierig zu realisieren. D.h. so mundnah und so unempfindlich wie möglich sollte das Mikro sein mit einer gerichteten Charakteristik (Niere) und einer möglichst geschlossenen Bauform.
Da könntest du dir das Behringer XM8500 ansehen (ab 1:45 Vergleich mit Tastatur im Hintergrund)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EENHtVka4fQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Zum Mikro selbst brauchst du dann noch ne Halterung, um es mundnah positionieren zu können
Und z.B. ein USB auf XLR Kabel, um es vom PC aus versorgen zu können (das Kabel funktioniert nur mit dynamischen Mikrofonen, nicht mit Kondensator).


----------

